# Which states require civil/structural to take civil PM?



## miteng (Jul 31, 2010)

I want to work in civil, but I haven't done much civil yet - I want to take the FE in October - my junior year - as I won't have the opportunity next year. I'll take it in NH, who don't have any requirements of education or work experience.

So I want to take Other Disciplines in the afternoon, but I don't know which states require that civils/structurals take the civil PM option.

Is there a list that anyone knows of? Thanks!


----------



## Vinsanity (Aug 1, 2010)

No, it doesnt matter what PM discipline you will write. Employers will hire eit without knowing what PM you wrote when you pass FE.


----------



## miteng (Aug 2, 2010)

Vinsanity said:


> No, it doesnt matter what PM discipline you will write. Employers will hire eit without knowing what PM you wrote when you pass FE.


OK thanks, but the reason I ask is because at this page: http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIInfo_pg_myppi-faqs-fefaqs.html

It says "find out whether your state requires you to take the exam for your major or working discipline. *Some states do.*"

So as someone who doesn't know which state(s) they will work in in future, would like to find out which states require it.

Presumably the requirement is so you can take their PE test. But maybe you could take the PE in a state that does not require it, then the other state will accept your PE by reciprocity.

Either way, I need more information!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont think it matters, your EIT wont list a specific discipline..and the EIT afternoon is only specific to Civil, Mechanical, Electircal, etc..its not subdividivided into structural, transportation, water, etc, etc,

But they also have a general afternoon section so if your really worried about it you could take the general afternoon section for the EIT.


----------



## miteng (Aug 3, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I dont think it matters, your EIT wont list a specific discipline..


OK that's good, because I want to take General/Other Disciplines. But then why does the PPI2PASS site (which is usually right about this stuff) say that you need to find out which states require that you take the discipline-specific module, and they also say that 'some states do'??



Road Guy said:


> But they also have a general afternoon section so if your really worried about it you could take the general afternoon section for the EIT.


Yes, as I mention,



> I want to take Other Disciplines in the afternoon


I think they used to call "Other Disciplines", "General", before April 2010.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2010)

keep in mind i took the eit in 1997


----------



## miteng (Aug 10, 2010)

What have people done recently? Any civils who took "other disciplines"?


----------



## Larry (Aug 12, 2010)

I know what the PPI website says, but as others have said, the discipline aspect for the FE does not matter. They break it into disciplines to help those that are better at one field of study than the other. People that work in Structural might not do so well on the more specific afternoon Electrical questions.

Once you have your FE or EIT or whatever you want to call it, you'll get your required 4 or 5 years experience and then take the PE. That exam is the one where certain states require you to specify your discipline. In Delaware, you can be any type of engineer you want if you pass any discipline of the PE. In Alaska, you can only be a Civil Engineer if you take the Civil discipline.

And if you're still not sure, take whatever FE discipline you're most comfortable with and you think you can pass with. Some states won't count your experience until after you passed the FE. At least this way you'll start to gain the experience requirement.

If you still don't know in 4 years where you want to practice, find a state like Delaware that has no restrictions to take the PE in. That way you'll have the PE. But even with a PE from another state, you might not be able to get reciprocity into other states, as some states have different requirements. At that point though, you'll have the PE and you won't need to worry about all this FE/EIT stuff. No state is going to make you retake the FE after you've gotten a PE in another state.


----------

